# gestione di gentoo : aggiornare sistema

## trigg

buongiorno

saranno passati 10 giorni dall'installazione di gentoo 

la domanda a questo punto è

come gestire gentoo nella quotidianità cioè

ho letto diversi comandi per aggiornare il ssitema 

```
# emerge --sync

# emerge --update --deep --with-bdeps=y @world
```

oppure

```
 emerge --update @world
```

o anche

```
# emerge -uDNvp world
```

ho anche trovato

```
emerge --ask --oneshot sys-apps/portage
```

come devo muovermi per avere il sistema aggiornato correttamente

dando all'occorrenza il giusto comando?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Sisuramente per prima cosa devi aggiornare il portage tree e quindi dare il comando

```
# emerge --sync
```

poi io solitamente do il comando

```
# emerge -uUD --with-bdeps=y @world
```

che per esteso diventa

```
# emerge --update --changed-use --deep --with-bdeps=y @world
```

Poi fai sempre attenzioni alle news nuove che vengono annunciate dopo un emerge --sync e le leggi con eselect news list

----------

## trigg

ok dopo lancio il comando

```
# emerge --update --changed-use --deep --with-bdeps=y @world
```

e lo userò per aggiornare il sitema

ma prima ho lanciato il comando

```
# emerge --update --deep --with-bdeps=y @world
```

e mi ha aggiornato 26 pacchetti 

alla fine mi dice di usare

```
 * Regenerating GNU info directory index...

 * Processed 119 info files.

 * After world updates, it is important to remove obsolete packages with

 ]* emerge --depclean. Refer to `man emerge` for more information.

gentoo /home/trigg # 

```

quando sperimentavo con calculate-linux diedi il comando

emerge deep --deepclean

e mi andò a cancellare qualcosa dal boot

nel senso che al riavvio non vedeva l'immagine di CLD 

così aggiornai il grub con un'altro sistema operativo e riuscii a far partire di nuovo calcculate-linux

con la nuova immagine.

devo dare emerge --deep-clean?

----------

## bandreabis

L'opzione -U è fantastica.

Quante reinstallazioni mi sarei risparmiato se l'avessi usata al posto di -N???

----------

## oscarandrea

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> L'opzione -U è fantastica.
> 
> Quante reinstallazioni mi sarei risparmiato se l'avessi usata al posto di -N???

 

io utilizzo  

```
emerge -DuNav --with-bdeps=y world    
```

che va a fare di particolare -U?

----------

## bandreabis

leggi man emerge, ché non so spiegartelo con parole mie   :Laughing: 

EDIT:

 *Quote:*   

> Tells emerge to include installed packages where USE flags have changed since installation. This option also implies the --selective option. Unlike --newuse, the --changed-use option does not trigger reinstallation when flags that the user has not enabled are added or removed.

 

----------

## sabayonino

Può captare che , per cambi di pacchetti versioni dipendenze e quant'altro, durante l'aggiornamento del World con tutte le opzioni indicate potrebbe portare a qualche conflitto.

Per risolvere , generalmente , occorre prendere per mano un pezzettino alla volta e leggere attentamente i messaggi che lo stesso portage lascia lungo il suo tragitto. E' abbastanza evoluto da dirti cosa vuole   :Mr. Green:   (In quest'epoca potremmo dire che siamo vicini alla I.A. tanto acclamata e cercata   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   )

----------

## trigg

ciao banderabis 

ciao oscarandrea

grazie per le dritte  ç ç

faccio un riepilogo di quello che ho fatto

ho dato inizialmente 

```
emerge --sync

emerge --update --deep --with-bdeps=y @world
```

dopo ho lanciato

```
emerge --depclean
```

mi sembra senza risultato

in seguito ho seguito il comando di fedeliallalinea dando

```
emerge --update --changed-use --deep --with-bdeps=y @world
```

ho lanciato di nuovo emerge --deepclean

ricevendo qusto tipo di output

```
* GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * After world updates, it is important to remove obsolete packages with

 * emerge --depclean. Refer to `man emerge` for more information.

gentoo /home/trigg #  emerge --depclean

 * Always study the list of packages to be cleaned for any obvious

 * mistakes. Packages that are part of the world set will always

 * be kept.  They can be manually added to this set with

 * `emerge --noreplace <atom>`.  Packages that are listed in

 * package.provided (see portage(5)) will be removed by

 * depclean, even if they are part of the world set.

 * 

 * As a safety measure, depclean will not remove any packages

 * unless *all* required dependencies have been resolved.  As a

 * consequence of this, it often becomes necessary to run 

 * `emerge --update --newuse --deep @world` prior to depclean.

Calculating dependencies... done!

 * Dependencies could not be completely resolved due to

 * the following required packages not being installed:

 * 

 *   ~x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-5.1.36 pulled in by:

 *     app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions-5.1.36

 * 

 * Have you forgotten to do a complete update prior to depclean? The

 * most comprehensive command for this purpose is as follows:

 * 

 *   emerge --update --newuse --deep --with-bdeps=y @world

 * 

 * Note that the --with-bdeps=y option is not required in many

 * situations. Refer to the emerge manual page (run `man emerge`)

 * for more information about --with-bdeps.

 * 

 * Also, note that it may be necessary to manually uninstall

 * packages that no longer exist in the portage tree, since it may

 * not be possible to satisfy their dependencies.

gentoo /home/trigg # 

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prima di tutto dai sempre un depclean con l'opzione -a (--ask) e controlla bene cosa vuole disinstallare.

Ora lo stato della tua installazione non e' coerente quindi come ti consiglia portage dai il comando

```
emerge --update --newuse --deep --with-bdeps=y @world 
```

----------

## trigg

ho lanciato

```
emerge --update --newuse --deep --with-bdeps=y @world
```

risultato

```
 * Messages for package media-sound/pulseaudio-11.1-r1:

 * A preallocated buffer-size of 2048 (kB) or higher is recommended for the HD-audio driver!

 * CONFIG_SND_HDA_PREALLOC_SIZE=512

 * Messages for package x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-5.1.36:

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-5.1.36::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-5.1.36::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-5.1.36::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-5.1.36/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-5.1.36/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-5.1.36/work/VirtualBox-5.1.36/src/VBox/Additions/x11/vboxvideo'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-5.1.36/work/VirtualBox-5.1.36'

```

ho provato al lanciate la virtual-box e funziona

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Devi postare il build.log completo con wgetpaste.

Una domanda sei in una virtualbox con gentoo?

----------

## trigg

con gentoo sono su sitema normale

cioè non sono in virtual-box

come faccio ad usare wgetpaste?

devo scrivere

wgetpaste -u  /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-5.1.36/temp/build.log ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *trigg wrote:*   

> con gentoo sono su sitema normale
> 
> cioè non sono in virtual-box

 

E cosa ti serve il pacchetto xf86-video-virtualbox (di solito e' per linux usati come guest)? Puoi postare anche il tuo emerge --info?

 *trigg wrote:*   

> come faccio ad usare wgetpaste?
> 
> devo scrivere
> 
> wgetpaste -u  /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-5.1.36/temp/build.log ?

 

Si' e poi posti l'url che ti restituisce il comando.

----------

## trigg

emerge --info

```
gentoo /home/trigg # emerge --info

Portage 2.3.40 (python 3.5.5-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.0/desktop, gcc-7.3.0, glibc-2.26-r7, 4.14.52-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.14.52-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_5150_APU_with_Radeon-tm-_R3-with-gentoo-2.4.1

KiB Mem:     8094680 total,   3855428 free

KiB Swap:    3145724 total,   3145724 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Wed, 11 Jul 2018 06:30:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 83e98fe736ce529b25977d1bd097fe66c860288d

sh bash 4.4_p12

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.30 p2) 2.30.0

app-shells/bash:          4.4_p12::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.24.3-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.14-r1::gentoo, 3.4.8::gentoo, 3.5.5::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.9.6::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.4.1-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.34.11::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.13::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r3::gentoo, 1.13.4-r2::gentoo, 1.15.1-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.30-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            7.3.0-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.13::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.26-r7::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: no

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

localrepo

    location: /usr/local/portage

    masters: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

ENV_UNSET="DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync multilib-strict news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/"

LANG="it_IT.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify libtirpc mad mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds qt5 readline sdl seccomp spell ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon plan sheets stage words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="libinput keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6 php7-0" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres9_5 postgres10" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_5" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_5" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby23" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu fbdev intel nouveau radeon radeonsi vesa dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

gentoo /home/trigg #
```

per installare virtual-box ho usato questa procedura

```
# echo "app-emulation/virtualbox-bin PUEL" >> /etc/portage/package.license/virtualbox-bin

# emerge --ask app-emulation/virtualbox

# emerge --ask app-emulation/virtualbox-additions 

# emerge --ask app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions

# gpasswd -a trigg vboxguest

# modprobe vboxnetadp

# modprobe vboxnetflt

# modprobe vboxpci 

# nano /etc/conf.d/modules

     modules = "vboxdrv vboxnetadp vboxnetflt vboxpci"

```

wgetpaste 

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/RTutofXYMVFC86YSwivS/

----------

## fedeliallalinea

app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions non ti serve (questo installa anche xf86-video-virtualbox) perche' e' utile solo su gentoo come guest su virtualbox.

A questo punto puoi dare un 

```
# emerge --depclean --ask app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions
```

wgetpaste ti ha dato un errore ma dall'output che hai dato non si capisce cosa

----------

## trigg

si con wgetpaste avevo dato il comando -u (che indica un'url)

per il log dovevo dare semplicemnte wgetpaste percorso/dellog

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/RTutofXYMVFC86YSwivS/

rimuovo  guest-additions intanto

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *trigg wrote:*   

> rimuovo  guest-additions intanto

 

Questo ti dovrebbe rimuovere anche xf86-video-virtualbox quindi il problema si dovrebbe risolvere

----------

## trigg

ricapitolando per aggiornare il sistema devo partire da questo comando

```
emerge --update --changed-use --deep --with-bdeps=y @world
```

dopo devo dare

```
emerge --update --newuse --deep --with-bdeps=y @world
```

infine

```
emerge --ask  --depclean
```

seguendo sempre la 'volontà' di portage  come ha detto sabayonino  :Smile: 

PS. adesso sono incuriosito da -U citato da @bandreabis

in cosa consiste?!   :Exclamation: 

----------

## sabayonino

 :Mr. Green:   già ch hai Vbox puoi farti una virtuale e dare tutti i -uDNa che vuoi 

oppure crearti un disco virtuale del sistema che hai installato 

```
# VBoxManage convertfromraw /dev/sda gentoo.vdi --format VDI
```

Cambia il disco /dev/sda con quello tuo.

L'ideale sarebbe da utilizzare Vbox da ulnaltro disco (quindi da altro sistema operativo con virtualbox) per clonare il disco Gentoo in un disco virtuale per virtualbox (è un file con estensione .vdi)

Con quello puoi fare tutti gli esperimenti che vuoi.

Oppure... una installazione pulita di gentoo sempre su macchina virtuale. 

La virtualizzazione è bella anche per questo (anche se certe cose sono limitate)

```
VBoxManage convertfromraw /dev/sda gentoo.vdi --format VDI

Password: 

Converting from raw image file="/dev/sda" to file="gentoo.vdi"...

Creating dynamic image with size 128035676160 bytes (122105MB)...

```

occhio alla dimensione risultante...

----------

## trigg

ci proverò tra qualche giorno    :Confused:   :Smile: 

adesso sto aggiornando chromium che ho installato 2 giorni fa -.-

----------

## sabayonino

Se stai utilizzando ~amd64 avrai spesso aggiornamenti disponibili.

Mantenendo un assetto più moderato/stabile (KEYWORDS="amd64") gli aggiornamenti saranno più sporadici ma testati.

Se vuoi utilizzare le ultime versioni del borwser o della suite office o quello che ti serve , puoi utilizzare il ~amd4 per singolo pacchetto , mantenendo il resto del istema (ove possibile) più stabile.

----------

## trigg

cioè mi stai dicendo di mettere in make.conf la dicitura

KEYWORDS="amd64"

stavo pensado alla differenza tra chromium e chorimium-bin(di overlays)

o al massimo di usare vivaldi-browser al posto di chromium

vabbè sono stato un po sfortunato , se installavo chromium oggi invece di qualche giorna fa era diverso.

cmq ormai sto aggiornando chromium, dopo 

se mi dai conferma aggiungo KEYWORDS="amd64" a make.conf

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *trigg wrote:*   

> stavo pensado alla differenza tra chromium e chorimium-bin(di overlays)
> 
> o al massimo di usare vivaldi-browser al posto di chromium

 

C'e' anche www-client/google-chrome che sarebbe la versione che scaricheresti dal sito officiale. 

Altra opzione e' firefox che e' meno pesante da compilare (anche in questo caso hai la versione -bin).

 *trigg wrote:*   

> cmq ormai sto aggiornando chromium, dopo 
> 
> se mi dai conferma aggiungo KEYWORDS="amd64" a make.conf

 

Non devi aggiungerlo perche' di default e' gia' impostato cosi' (guarda il tuo emerge --info).

----------

## trigg

non fa nulla ho optato per vivaldi

come posso al prossimo update evitare l'aggiornamento di chromium?

----------

## sabayonino

@Trigg : Gentoo è scelta . Devi decidere tu cosa installare e come.  Non sono io che devo dirti installa X e non Y ... i suggerienti sono suggerimenti è solo per indicarti UNA via.

puoi saltare l'aggiornamento o mascherando il pacchetto oppure evitando semplicemente il pacchetto durante il @world

```
# emerge <tutte le opzioni che vuoi > @world --exclude=www-client/chromium 
```

l'ordine delle opzioni non ha importanza.

Ti aggiorna il world ma evita chromium (o il pacchetto che vuoi)

```
# man emerge
```

----------

## sabayonino

giusto per provare :

ho creato il VDI della Sabayon in uso , quindi filesystem montato etc etc

file immagine risultante : ~96 GB (ovviamente dipende dal disco di origine e quello che c'è installato)

Il primo avvio ho dovuto forzare il check dei filesystem manualmente (Ovviamente mentre clonavo il disco il filesystem era occupato e si è trovato qualche discrepanza)

Ora ho una disco virtuale identico dove poter smanettare.

Vbox permette di effettuare degli snapshots nel caso si volesse ripristinare lo stato della macchina precedente (occhio che anche gli snapshot richiedono spazio disco quindi assicurarsi di avere spazio a sufficienza)

https://imageshack.com/a/img924/6789/yiyjkI.png

Buon test

----------

## trigg

ieri ho interrotto l'aggiornamento di chromium e l'ho disinstallato con

```
emerge --depclean --ask  www-client/chromium
```

alla fine il terminale mi ha dato

questo output

```
 * Messages for package media-sound/pulseaudio-11.1-r1:

 * A preallocated buffer-size of 2048 (kB) or higher is recommended for the HD-audio driver!

 * CONFIG_SND_HDA_PREALLOC_SIZE=512
```

questa mattina ho ridato

 *Quote:*   

>  emerge --update --changed-use --deep --with-bdeps=y @world

 

dopo

```
 emerge --ask  --depclean
```

ho scritto no alla domanda se volevo eliminare alcuni pacchetti

per ultimo ho dato

```
emerge --update --newuse --deep @world
```

cosi come richiesto da portage.

e il terminale mi ha dato questo

```
gentoo /home/trigg # emerge --update --newuse --deep @world

Calculating dependencies... done!

WARNING: One or more updates/rebuilds have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:

media-gfx/imagemagick:0

  (media-gfx/imagemagick-7.0.8.5:0/7.0.8.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

    <media-gfx/imagemagick-7:0/6.9.10.5=[cxx] required by (media-libs/libopenshot-0.1.8:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^                      ^^^^^^^^^^^^^     

    <media-gfx/imagemagick-7:0=[cxx] required by (media-libs/libopenshot-0.1.8:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^                      ^        

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

gentoo /home/trigg 

```

una cosa che ho notato è che a fine esecuzione del comando emege --update --newuse --deep @world

tutti i browser non riuscivano a contattare il server o l'host di internet, non riuscivo ad entrare in alcun sito

----------

## fedeliallalinea

```
media-gfx/imagemagick:0

  (media-gfx/imagemagick-7.0.8.5:0/7.0.8.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

    <media-gfx/imagemagick-7:0/6.9.10.5=[cxx] required by (media-libs/libopenshot-0.1.8:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^                      ^^^^^^^^^^^^^     

    <media-gfx/imagemagick-7:0=[cxx] required by (media-libs/libopenshot-0.1.8:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^                      ^       
```

Purtroppo questo lo puoi risolvere solo facendo il downgrade di imagemagick alla versione 6.9.10.5, questo perche' libopenshot non supporta ancora imagemagick-7.

Oppure disinstallando il pacchetto che richiede libopenshot

----------

## sabayonino

 :Mr. Green:   io non ho capito perchè disinstalli se non riesci a fare l'aggiornamento.

Tienilo. Mal che vada non lo aggiorni 

Tutte le opzioni utilizzate nel comando di aggiornamento non sono proprio un obbligo. Puoi aggiornare anche un pezzo alla volta.

Se portage pretende altro ti avisa.

----------

## trigg

ho tolto chromium perchè secondo me non è compatibile con gentoo 

firefox lo installi in 10 minuti

vivaldi in 3 minuti

chromium piu di un giorno , per quanto è il mio browser preferito non mi va di usurare il pc per un pacchetto

preferisco togliermi il pacchetto e mantenere l'hardware .

con vivladi mi son sempre trovato bene è la mia seconda scelta , l0unica cosa è che non si iresce a vedere streaming online.

come faccio a fare il downggrade di imagemagick?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Devi mascherare le versioni di imagemagick maggiori della versione 7 con /etc/portage/package.mask

```
# echo ">=media-gfx/imagemagick-7.0" >> /etc/portage/package.mask/imagemagick
```

e poi aggiorni ul sistema

```
# emerge -uUD --with-bdeps=y @world
```

Ricordati in un futuro che hai mascherato la versione 7 di imagemagick

----------

## trigg

```
trigg@gentoo ~ $ su

Password: 

gentoo /home/trigg # echo ">=media-gfx/imagemagick-7.0" >> /etc/portage/package.mask/imagemagick

gentoo /home/trigg # emerge -uUD --with-bdeps=y @world

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

gentoo /home/trigg #
```

credo che adesso è tutto aggiornato  :Smile: 

quindi per aggiornare devo dare

```
emerge --update --changed-use --deep --with-bdeps=y @world
```

e seguire eventuali richieste di portage

per escludere un pacchetto dall'aggiornamento devo dare

```
emerge --update --changed-use --deep --with-bdeps=y @world --exclude=categoira/pacchetto
```

per mascheare un pacchetto devo dare

```
echo ">=categoria/pacchetto.versione" >> /etc/portage/package.mask/pacchetto

emerge -uUD --with-bdeps=y @world
```

come base ci siamo o c'è altro,  tipo il comando "oneshot" che ho letto da qualche parte

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *trigg wrote:*   

> come base ci siamo o c'è altro,  tipo il comando "oneshot" che ho letto da qualche parte

 

--oneshot o -1 serve per non fare registrare un dato pacchetto nel world file (/var/lib/portage/world).

Questo e' utile quando devi ricompilare un pacchetto che non sia un aggiornamento (in questo caso puoi usare --update).

Qua vedi un esempio di come lavora oneshot

----------

## sabayonino

se si vuole togliere un pachetto al world (senza editare il relativo file)  o ricompilarlo con "-1" , c'è l'opzione "--deselect" 

```
--deselect [ y | n ]

              Remove  atoms  and/or  sets from the world file. This action is implied by uninstall actions, including --depclean, --prune and --unmerge. Use --deselect=n in order to prevent uninstall actions from removing atoms from the

              world file.

```

Comunque ancora non ho capito  la storia di Chromium/Chrome e la compatibilità. E' un pacchetto che richiede molto tempo di compilazione quello sì , così come libreoffice e pochi altri.

Comunque sia chromium che libreoffice richiedono molto spazio per la compilazione (portage ti avvisa in merito) , se compili in ram , assicurati di avere molta ram a disposizione o fai in modo che sol quei pacchetti vengano compilati direttamente sul .

Qualche spunto lo si trova qui

Per Vivaldi e lo streaming video , credo che ci voglia qualche sua estensione (utilizzando il codice di chrome , qualcosa a riguardo a flash-player et simili)

----------

## sabayonino

 *trigg wrote:*   

> ieri ho interrotto l'aggiornamento di chromium e l'ho disinstallato con
> 
> ```
> emerge --depclean --ask  www-client/chromium
> ```
> ...

 

Qui devi impostare al valore richiest (2048 o superiore) la dimensione del buffer per l'audio driver. A livello kernel (e ricompilarlo dopo averlo modificato)

Il valore attualmente settato è inferiore e potresti (anzi li avrai) problemi con l'audio.

Basicamente basta un "sed" se non vuoi cercare tra tutte le opzioni (di default indicherò /usr/src/linux/.config , ovviamente adattalo alla tua config se ne hai una alternativa da qualche parte(

```
# sed -i 's/CONFIG_SND_HDA_PREALLOC_SIZE=.*/CONFIG_SND_HDA_PREALLOC_SIZE=2048/' /usr/src/linux/.config
```

ricompila il kernel con la config modificata

----------

## trigg

ciao sabayonino 

questa mattina ho ridato i comadi per aggiornare e non è più usctio quel tipo di output

non so se vale la pena modificaare il kernel , in altre parole non ho proprio idea da dove incominciare.

----------

## sabayonino

Quel tipo di output salterà fuori con le applicazioni che potrebbero utilizzare il dispositivo audio... Tipo chromium

Non sono sicuro , ma nell ebuild dovrebbe esserci il relativo warning

----------

## trigg

se verrà fuori 

darò il tuo comadno

```
sed -i 's/CONFIG_SND_HDA_PREALLOC_SIZE=.*/CONFIG_SND_HDA_PREALLOC_SIZE=2048/' /usr/src/linux/.config
```

di kernel ne so quanto un neonato che non ha ancora preso il latte

prima ho installato wmctrl ho dato emerge --sync

ed ho letto la news

```

2018-07-11-portage-sync-allow-hardlinks

  Title                     Portage rsync hardlink support

  Author                    Zac Medico <zmedico@gentoo.org>

  Posted                    2018-07-11

  Revision                  1

For users of the rsync tree, beginning with sys-apps/portage-2.3.42,

the default behavior for sync operations will use hardlinks in order

to ensure that a repository remains in a valid state if something

goes wrong [1]. For example, if signature verification fails during a

sync operation, the new hardlink behavior will preserve the previous

state of the repository.

The new behavior may conflict with configurations that restrict the

use of hardlinks, such as overlay filesystems. Therefore, users will

have to set "sync-allow-hardlinks = no" in repos.conf if they have

a configuration that restricts the use of hardlinks, but this should

not be very common:

[DEFAULT]

sync-allow-hardlinks = no

Note that it is possible to sync more efficiently using git [2]

instead of rsync, though git consumes an increasing amount of disk

space over time unless shallow pull is enabled via the sync-depth

option in repos.conf [3] (requires sys-apps/portage-2.3.42 or later).

[1] https://bugs.gentoo.org/660410 sys-apps/portage: use rsync

    --link-dest to implement atomic repository updates (and abort if

    signature verification fails)

[2] https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Portage_Security#git-mirror_repo

[3] https://bugs.gentoo.org/552814 sys-apps/portage: support shallow

    git pull by setting sync-depth = 1 in repos.conf
```

mi dice di aggiungere la riga sync-allow-hardlinks = no in make.conf 

giusto?

----------

## sabayonino

Il warnng del kernel è relativo a 

media-sound/pulseaudio che su chromium è una USE (abilita il server audio al browser)

l'ebuild di pulseaudio contiene :

```
pkg_pretend() {

        CONFIG_CHECK="~HIGH_RES_TIMERS"

        WARNING_HIGH_RES_TIMERS="CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS:\tis not set (required for enabling timer-based scheduling in pulseaudio)\n"

        check_extra_config

        if linux_config_exists; then

                local snd_hda_prealloc_size=$(linux_chkconfig_string SND_HDA_PREALLOC_SIZE)

                if [ -n "${snd_hda_prealloc_size}" ] && [ "${snd_hda_prealloc_size}" -lt 2048 ]; then

                        ewarn "A preallocated buffer-size of 2048 (kB) or higher is recommended for the HD-audio driver!"

                        ewarn "CONFIG_SND_HDA_PREALLOC_SIZE=${snd_hda_prealloc_size}"

                fi

        fi

}

```

che non fa altro che controllare la dimensione del buffer audio a livello del kernel.

Quindi tutti i pacchetti che hanno come USE "pulseaudio" abilitato  probabilmente ti daranno questo avviso

I pacchetti in oggetto al momento sono grossomodo questi , non specifici per versione.

```
equery h pulseaudio

 * Searching for USE flag pulseaudio ... 

[IP-] [  ] app-accessibility/espeak-1.48.04-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] app-accessibility/speech-dispatcher-0.8.7:0

[IP-] [  ] app-admin/conky-1.10.8-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] app-emulation/qemu-2.12.0-r3:0

[I--] [??] app-emulation/wine-any-2.19:2.19

[IP-] [  ] dev-java/icedtea-bin-3.7.0:8

[IP-] [  ] dev-qt/qtmultimedia-5.9.6:5/5.9

[I--] [??] dev-qt/qtwebengine-5.9.6:5/5.9

[IP-] [  ] dev-util/electron-1.6.16:1.6

[IP-] [  ] kde-plasma/plasma-desktop-5.12.6:5

[IP-] [  ] kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.12.6:5

[I--] [??] mail-client/thunderbird-52.8.0:0

[IP-] [  ] media-libs/libao-1.2.2:0

[IP-] [  ] media-libs/libcanberra-0.30-r5:0

[IP-] [  ] media-libs/libsdl-1.2.15-r9:0

[I--] [??] media-libs/libsdl-2.0.0_pre7001:2

[IP-] [  ] media-libs/libsdl2-2.0.8-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] media-libs/openal-1.18.2-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] media-libs/phonon-4.10.1:0

[IP-] [  ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.2.9-r1:1

[IP-] [  ] media-plugins/alsa-plugins-1.1.5:0

[IP-] [  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.12.4:1.0

[IP-] [  ] media-sound/clementine-1.3.1_p20180523:0

[IP-] [  ] media-sound/mpg123-1.25.10:0

[IP-] [  ] media-sound/sox-14.4.2-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] media-tv/kodi-17.6-r2:0

[IP-] [M ] media-video/ffmpeg-3.4.2-r1:0/55.57.57

[IP-] [  ] media-video/vlc-3.0.3-r1:0/5-9

[IP-] [  ] www-client/chromium-67.0.3396.87:0

[IP-] [  ] www-client/firefox-61.0:0

```

----------

## trigg

allora ho dato

```
sed -i 's/CONFIG_SND_HDA_PREALLOC_SIZE=.*/CONFIG_SND_HDA_PREALLOC_SIZE=2048/' /usr/src/linux/.config
```

```
echo "sync-allow-hardlinks = no" >> /etc/portage/make.conf
```

questa riga non è stata riconosciuta da emerge --sync , quindi l'ho eliminata

dopo ho dato

```
emerge --sync
```

```
emerge --update --changed-use --deep --with-bdeps=y @world
```

```
emerge --ask --depclean
```

ho dato yes

e mi ha restituito a fine compilazione

```
!!! existing preserved libs:

>>> package: media-sound/mpg123-1.25.6

 *  - /usr/lib64/libmpg123.so.0

 *  - /usr/lib64/libmpg123.so.0.44.5

 *      used by /usr/lib64/vlc/plugins/codec/libmpg123_plugin.so (media-video/vlc-3.0.3-r1)

>>> package: media-sound/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.125.0

 *  - /usr/lib64/libjack.so.0

 *  - /usr/lib64/libjack.so.0.0.28

 *      used by /usr/bin/audacity (media-sound/audacity-2.1.3-r1)

Use emerge @preserved-rebuild to rebuild packages using these libraries
```

quindi ho lanciato

```
 emerge @preserved-rebuild
```

dopo 

```
emerge --ask --depclean
```

e non c'era niente da eliminare infine ho dato

```
 emerge --update --newuse --deep @world
```

che mi dato questo

```
gentoo /home/trigg # emerge --update --newuse --deep @world

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Auto-cleaning packages..

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.
```

penso che adesso è quasi tutto ok

l'unica cosa rimasta da fare è di eliminare i 

3GB di compilazione di chromium  interrotta 

mi sono rimasti 9 GB di spazio libero

e devo rimuovere i 3 GB di compilazione creati dall'aggiornamento di chromium che ho disinstallato

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *trigg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> echo "sync-allow-hardlinks = no" >> /etc/portage/make.conf
> ```
> ...

 

Questa e' da mettere nel /etc/portage/repos.conf/gentoo.conf, non nel make.conf

 *trigg wrote:*   

> penso che adesso è quasi tutto ok
> 
> l'unica cosa rimasta da fare è di eliminare i 
> 
> 3GB di compilazione di chromium  interrotta 
> ...

 

Questo lo puoi fare eliminando le directory sotto /var/tmp/portage/ o facendo un riavvio.

Ogni tanto usa anche eclean-dist (pacchetto app-portage/gentoolkit) questo elimina le vecchie versioni dei sorgenti che si trovano in /usr/portage/distfiles

----------

## trigg

liberati quasi 5GB di spazio  :Smile: 

aggiunto

echo "sync-allow-hardlinks = no" >> /etc/portage/repos.conf/gentoo.conf

e adesso ci siamo :

devo aprire un nuovo topic riguardo smplayer e l'audio di simple screen record

grazie penso di aver capito come fare a tenere aggiornato e pulito il sistema

----------

## mscarpa69

Cari tutti,

sono nuovo del forum e non so quindi se sbaglio a rispondere a questo messaggio per sottoporre un problema che ho e su cui non sono sicuro su come proseguire.

Ho un sistema basto su ~amd64 e provando a verificare un aggiornamento di sistema con il comando

```

emerge --update --newuse --deep --with-bdeps=y --verbose-conflicts -p @world
```

ho avuto come output

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] app-crypt/openpgp-keys-gentoo-release-20180706 [20180530] USE="{-test%}" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-util/gperf-3.1 [3.0.4]

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/libuninameslist-20091231-r1 [20091231]

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/keyutils-1.5.9-r4  KERNEL="(linux%*)" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/coreutils-8.29-r1 [8.28-r1] USE="split-usr%*" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-libs/zlib-1.2.11-r2 [1.2.11-r1]

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/icu-60.2  USE="-debug -doc -examples -static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-libs/libunwind-1.2.1-r1 [1.2.1]

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/icu-58.2-r1  USE="-debug -doc -examples -static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/freetype-2.9.1-r3 [2.8]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/libnl-3.4.0 [3.2.28] USE="debug%* threads%*" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_6%*" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/pyxattr-0.6.0-r1 [0.5.5] PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_6%*" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/pyrsistent-0.14.2 [0.13.0]

[ebuild     U  ] virtual/perl-MIME-Base64-3.150.0-r4 [3.150.0-r3]

[ebuild     U  ] virtual/perl-CPAN-Meta-YAML-0.18.0-r3 [0.18.0-r2]

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/lm_sensors-3.4.0_p20170901  KERNEL="(linux%*)" 

[ebuild     U  ] virtual/perl-Digest-1.170.100_rc-r7 [1.170.100_rc-r6]

[ebuild     U  ] virtual/perl-Text-ParseWords-3.300.0-r4 [3.300.0-r3]

[ebuild     U  ] virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Manifest-1.700.0-r5 [1.700.0-r4]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/sed-4.5 [4.2.2] USE="-forced-sandbox%" 

[ebuild     U  ] app-arch/tar-1.30 [1.29-r3]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-devel/gdb-8.1-r1 [7.12.1] PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="-python3_6%" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_6%*" 

[ebuild  NS    ] sys-devel/gcc-7.3.0-r3 [6.4.0-r1] USE="cxx fortran (multilib) nls nptl openmp pch (pie) sanitize ssp vtv (-altivec) -cilk -debug -doc (-fixed-point) -go -graphite (-hardened) (-jit) (-libssp) -mpx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -pgo -regression-test -vanilla" 

[ebuild  NS    ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-4.14.52 [4.9.95] USE="-build -experimental -symlink" 

[ebuild     U  ] kde-frameworks/kf-env-5 [4]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtcore-5.9.6 [5.9.4-r2]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtxml-5.9.6 [5.9.4]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtconcurrent-5.9.6 [5.9.4]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qttest-5.9.6 [5.9.4]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtpaths-5.9.6 [5.9.4]

[ebuild     U  ] app-crypt/libsecret-0.18.6-r1 [0.18.6] ABI_X86="32%* (64%*) (-x32)" 

[ebuild  NS   #] dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.7-r4 [5.9.4-r2] USE="exceptions glib iconv icu ssl (-aqua) -debug -libressl -pch -qt3support" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N    #] dev-qt/qttranslations-4.8.7  ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/harfbuzz-1.8.1 [1.7.6]

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/libv4l-1.10.1  KERNEL="(linux%*)" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-libs/libcap-2.25 [2.24-r2]

[ebuild   R    ] net-vpn/openvpn-2.4.6  KERNEL="(linux%*)" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtsql-5.9.6-r1 [5.9.4-r1]

[ebuild   R    ] net-fs/cifs-utils-6.7  KERNEL="(linux%*)" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.10.6  KERNEL="(linux%*)" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-libinput-0.27.1  KERNEL="(linux%*)" 

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/curl-7.61.0 [7.60.0]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-db/mysql-connector-c++-1.1.9 [1.1.6]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/man-pages-4.15 [4.14]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.32-r4 [2.30.2-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/gptfdisk-1.0.3 [1.0.1]

[ebuild   R    ] sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.145-r2  KERNEL="(linux%*)" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-fs/cryptsetup-1.7.5  KERNEL="(linux%*)" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-fs/udev-238  KERNEL="(linux%*)" 

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/openssh-7.7_p1-r6 [7.7_p1-r4]

[ebuild     U  ] app-crypt/gpgme-1.11.1 [1.10.0]

[ebuild   R    ] sys-fs/udisks-2.7.4-r1  KERNEL="(linux%*)" 

[ebuild     U  ] app-text/texlive-core-2017-r4 [2017-r3]

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/dbus-1.10.24  KERNEL="(linux%*)" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtdbus-5.9.6 [5.9.4]

[ebuild   R    ] net-print/cups-2.2.7  KERNEL="(linux%*)" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtgui-5.9.6 [5.9.4-r3]

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/gtk+-3.22.30 [3.22.29]

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.32 [2.24.31-r1]

[ebuild   R    ] net-fs/samba-4.5.16  KERNEL="(linux%*)" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qdbus-5.9.6 [5.9.4]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtwidgets-5.9.6-r1 [5.9.4-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtx11extras-5.9.6 [5.9.4]

[ebuild   R    ] net-dialup/ppp-2.4.7-r6  KERNEL="(linux%*)" 

[ebuild     U ~] net-im/skypeforlinux-8.25.0.5 [8.22.0.2]

[ebuild     U  ] www-client/google-chrome-67.0.3396.99 [67.0.3396.87]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtsvg-5.9.6 [5.9.4-r2]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtscript-5.9.6 [5.9.4]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtprintsupport-5.9.6 [5.9.4]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtopengl-5.9.6 [5.9.4]

[ebuild     U  ] app-arch/p7zip-16.02-r4 [16.02-r2]

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/qscintilla-2.10.4 [2.10.3]

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/networkmanager-1.10.10 [1.8.4] USE="-ovs%" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.9.6 [5.9.4]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns-5.9.6 [5.9.4]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-boot/unetbootin-661 [657]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.9.6 [5.9.4]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/linguist-tools-5.9.6 [5.9.4]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtgraphicaleffects-5.9.6 [5.9.4]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/designer-5.9.6 [5.9.4]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtquickcontrols-5.9.6 [5.9.4]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtwayland-5.9.6 [5.9.4-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtvirtualkeyboard-5.9.6 [5.9.4]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtsensors-5.9.6 [5.9.4]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtquickcontrols2-5.9.6 [5.9.4]

[ebuild     U  ] kde-frameworks/kirigami-5.46.0-r1 [5.46.0]

[ebuild     U  ] media-sound/pulseaudio-11.1-r1 [11.1] USE="qt5%*" 

[ebuild   R    ] app-emulation/virtualbox-5.1.36  KERNEL="(linux%*)" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtmultimedia-5.9.6 [5.9.4-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] media-video/vlc-3.0.3-r1 [3.0.2-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] mail-client/thunderbird-52.9.0 [52.8.0]

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/networkmanager-openvpn-1.8.4 [1.8.2]

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-libs/icu:0

  (dev-libs/icu-60.2:0/60.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-libs/icu:0/60.2= required by (media-libs/raptor-2.0.14:2/2::gentoo, installed)

                ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                  

    dev-libs/icu:0/60.2= required by (app-text/libmspub-0.1.4:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                 

    >=dev-libs/icu-4.4:0/60.2= required by (dev-tex/bibtexu-3.71_p20170524:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                      ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                        

    dev-libs/icu:0/60.2= required by (app-text/libebook-0.1.2-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                    

    dev-libs/icu:0/60.2= required by (media-libs/libzmf-0.0.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                 

    dev-libs/icu:0/60.2= required by (dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.9.1:5/5.9::gentoo, installed)

                ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                 

    dev-libs/icu:0/60.2= required by (media-libs/libcdr-0.1.4:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                 

    dev-libs/icu:0/60.2= required by (media-libs/libvisio-0.1.6:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                   

    dev-libs/icu:0/60.2= required by (dev-libs/libical-2.0.0-r3:0/2::gentoo, installed)

                ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                   

    >=dev-libs/icu-51.2-r1:0/60.2=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.8:2/2::gentoo, installed)

                          ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                             

    >=dev-libs/icu-3.6:0/60.2=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (dev-libs/boost-1.65.0:0/1.65.0::gentoo, installed)

                      ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                 

    dev-libs/icu:0/60.2= required by (app-office/libreoffice-6.0.3.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                        

    dev-libs/icu:0/60.2=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (dev-db/sqlite-3.23.1:3/3::gentoo, installed)

                ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                           

    dev-libs/icu:0/60.2= required by (app-text/libqxp-0.0.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                ^^^^^^^^                                                                                               

  (dev-libs/icu-58.2-r1:0/58.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    <dev-libs/icu-59:=[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] required by (dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.7-r4:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^             ^^ ^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

The following mask changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.unmask" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by dev-qt/qttranslations-4.8.7::gentoo

# /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Andreas Sturmlechner <asturm@gentoo.org> (26 Jun 2018)

# Mask Qt4 for removal. Bug #631788

=dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.7-r4

# required by dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.7-r4::gentoo

# required by dev-vcs/svn2git-1.0.10::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

# /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Andreas Sturmlechner <asturm@gentoo.org> (26 Jun 2018)

# Mask Qt4 for removal. Bug #631788

=dev-qt/qttranslations-4.8.7

NOTE: The --autounmask-keep-masks option will prevent emerge

      from creating package.unmask or ** keyword changes.

 * In order to avoid wasting time, backtracking has terminated early

 * due to the above autounmask change(s). The --autounmask-backtrack=y

 * option can be used to force further backtracking, but there is no

 * guarantee that it will produce a solution.

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

```

Con questo messaggio ho due dubbi su come proseguire senza rendere instabile la mia installazione.

Il primo e' che non so come risolvere il coflitto sullo slot relativo al pacchetto qt-core.

Il secondo e' relativo la fatto che qt-core-4.8.7-r4 dovrebbe essere smascherato per essere installato; potrei farlo (anche con l'autounmask) ma mi chiedo se e' possibile avere il sistema completamente migrato a qt5 visto che qt4 e' mascherato.

Ho cercato se esiste qualche guida per la migrazione ma non la ho trovata; spero di aver cercato bene e mi scuso se la domanda e' ridondante.

Come potrei procedere per avere un aggiornameto il piu' "pulito" possibile?

Ringrazio per qualunque suggerimento possa farmi sbloccare da questa situaizone di incertezza.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prima di tutto benvenuto nel forum di gentoo.

Solitamente se hai un nuovo problema apri un nuovo thread, e vero che si parla di aggiornamento ma il tuo e' un problema specifico.

Per passare al tuo problema qua mi pare sia solo il pacchetto dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.7 (fra poco verra' anche rimosso) che crea il blocco, questo viene richiesto dal pacchetto dev-vcs/svn2git-1.0.10 che non piu' presente in portage tree con questa versione.

Per risolvere basta che smascheri la version 1.0.11-r1 di svn2git che dipende dalle qt5.

----------

## mscarpa69

Grazie mille per il suggerimento e mi scuso per l'errore.

Pensavo che il thread fosse pertinente e quindi che non fosse adeguato farne un altro.

Starò più attento in futuro.

Appena rientro provo a smascherare la versione adatta di svn2git e provo a riaggoiornare.

Oppure dovrebbe anche andare se tolgo completamente svn2git con un unmerge, giusto?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *mscarpa69 wrote:*   

> Oppure dovrebbe anche andare se tolgo completamente svn2git con un unmerge, giusto?

 

Anche va bene se non e' una dipendenza di qualche altro pacchetto se no cerca di installarlo di nuovo

----------

## mscarpa69

Ho fatto l'unmerge di svn2git e l'aggiornamento e' andato a buon fine.

Dopo gli usuali

```
emerge --depclean
```

 e 

```
 revdep-rebuild
```

 l'installazione e' coerente e le qt sono aggiornate alle qt5 senza alcun riferimento alle qt4.

Grazie mille per il prezioso suggerimento..

----------

